
Nikon Picked 32 Photographers to Promote a Camera. All 32 Were Men - doh
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/14/technology/nikon-female-photographers.html
======
Fricken
Ahh, yeah. I was checking out the 2017 Quiltcon awards. Of the 70 winners
across all the categories, 1 was a dude.

[https://community.themodernquiltguild.com/resources/quiltcon...](https://community.themodernquiltguild.com/resources/quiltcon-2017-award-
winners)

